# GR.A R32 - Should i even ask the price?



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd be tempted to swap mine with this "beater" lol  

STP????GT-R Gr.A?????????


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice find ! 

In 1990, it was 5500 man yen. Which translates to 5500 x 10.000 = 55.000.000 yen. Ouch ;D

What that car is today.. you should make them an offer ^^. Is it a 100% genuine Group A tho and is it all there ? The engine seems a bit out of place; not what I'm used to see when it comes to these cars but someone who knows more hopefully will tell us.

EDIT: axles and all look to be there indeed, but the engine seems a bit, lacking in what they used to use ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Engine may look plain, but everything else looks rather different...


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

eninge was never anything spectacular to look at.

aplogies for the crap iphone photo, but i dont have a scanner at my desk at work, but i do have a pile of skyline books 

so some pics of the Calsonic for comparison, looks pretty legit even though its seen better days!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol should pass MOT ok i think :chuckle:


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

@ endo

would be possible for you to upload later bether pics from that page? that would be great stuff.

thanks

Barros


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

woah


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Barros777 said:


> @ endo
> 
> would be possible for you to upload later bether pics from that page? that would be great stuff.
> 
> ...


Interested in these as well mate :thumbsup:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The engine doesn't appear to be full Reinik works spec but I have the scissors ready if anyone wants to buy my lefty for the cash to buy that car.

The BP car that Bee-R sold a few years back was around 8,000,000yen which was less than 40k at the time. Was very tempted!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Al id give my right one so that would make a good pair! Slighty odd one though!:chuckle:
Soooooo nice!

bob


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

I hope you two above are talking about arms?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nope!
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful baby


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't think it's The real deal, just a replica.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

A lot of money spent on a replica, even the dials look like the real deal. That's a lot of detail...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

you sure it is a fake.? bloody good copy if so...

i was told that the engines for these cars and the bathurst cars came from an engineering workshop in USA and were delivered sealed - i.e they (the teams) were not allowed inside them. 
word on the teams was that the internals were completely different compared to the RB26. i.e bearing journals/oil galleys/water jackets, crank size etc etc... (soundtrack alone used to give it away apparently ???

anyone want to comment back on that

oh, they guy that told me that worked on various skyline race and rally teams all over the world in the late 80`s & early 90`s....and reckons they hardly ever had failure bottom end wise....

if true, this is one secret i am desperate to know about !!!!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Going by the livieries, smaller kenwood door decal, bonnet decal and fogged up n/s light its the same car as this one

Making it the 1991 car? Although the Taisan Klepper had different liveries from this, and the STP Taisan had a slightly different layout of decals.

1991 Taisan Klepper









The 93 car is in good nick and had a white interior, as well as SSR wheels & N1 headlights.

at one point about 10-12 years ago it used to live in the Prince Skyline Museum from this page here
MUSIUM GT-R










they later changed that for the 1993 car going by later pics, which is this car, the liveries and other details make it noticeably different.











then in 2007 it was at the Nismo fesitval
http://www.geocities.jp/tz_factory86/070325tmf.html
??????????????? ?????????????????????????


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> you sure it is a fake.? bloody good copy if so...


I think I know a little about this particular car ( it's not a "fake", but it's not entirely what it has been painted up as either ), but I'll bite my tongue until I can corroborate it. Watch this space....



nick the tubman said:


> i was told that the engines for these cars and the bathurst cars came from an engineering workshop in USA and were delivered sealed - i.e they (the teams) were not allowed inside them.
> word on the teams was that the internals were completely different compared to the RB26. i.e bearing journals/oil galleys/water jackets, crank size etc etc... (soundtrack alone used to give it away apparently ???
> 
> anyone want to comment back on that


Sounds like some good ole flag-waving American bullshite to me. The engines on the Japanese Gr.A R32s were built by REINIK, a subsidiary of Nissan, in Japan. All very well known and documented at the time. The Australians initially had REINIK engines too, but pretty soon started to build their own engines to their own specs / requirements. 

Maybe somebody's getting confused with *some* of the VG Group C engines of that period which were built by Electramotive in the USA? They used to arrive in sealed boxes, but often went back in bin liners.


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

If you look at the photo of the rear susp/diff, is that a functioning HICAS unit? 
Or are those two hoses for a diff cooler?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe PS30 or Lightspeed can confirm, but I recall the Japanese spec Gp cars had working Hicas, but this was deleted on the Gibson cars??!!

Await to see PS30's prognosis!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

if you havent seen it, pretty sweet video.


R32 GT-R 0-400?1000m - YouTube


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow :bowdown1: , i just made a mess :chuckle:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

markM3 said:


> Maybe PS30 or Lightspeed can confirm, but I recall the Japanese spec Gp cars had working Hicas, but this was deleted on the Gibson cars??!!
> 
> Await to see PS30's prognosis!


Pretty sure Lightspeed will know the answer.I thought it was replica simply from the engine and a few exterior differences, mirrors, etc. I will keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Maybe PS30 or Lightspeed can confirm, but I recall the Japanese spec Gp cars had working Hicas, but this was deleted on the Gibson cars??!!!


Yes, the NISMO kit list for the Gr.A race cars shows all the HICAS stuff - although it would not have been _quite_ the same as that used on the stock road cars....


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

BM Video Special Vol. 02 Racing Skyline - YouTube

44 mins in or so shows TAISAN Gp a engine. Not the same as the one in the car for sale which looks like standard intercooler pipework


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

PS30-SB said:


> I think I know a little about this particular car ( it's not a "fake", but it's not entirely what it has been painted up as either ), but I'll bite my tongue until I can corroborate it. Watch this space....
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody's getting confused with *some* of the VG Group C engines of that period which were built by Electramotive in the USA? They used to arrive in sealed boxes, but often went back in bin liners.


^ hahahaha.. brilliant. sounds about right. gets his facts wrong often. :chuckle:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Finally the link to some old footage a while back, of the Taisan Keppler back in 1991.

There's some good detail shots of the car, interestingly the GR.A car has stock mirrors, and lots of the interior details etc match up the car for sale.

It may not prove anything , but its some good video from back in the day.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

endo said:


> Finally the link to some old footage a while back, of the Taisan Keppler back in 1991.
> 
> There's some good detail shots of the car, interestingly the GR.A car has stock mirrors, and lots of the interior details etc match up the car for sale.
> 
> It may not prove anything , but its some good video from back in the day.


Not sure I'd be that happy about sharing a window aperture with the tank filler !! :flame:

Cheers

Stu


----------



## shAen1234 (8 mo ago)

endo said:


> eninge was never anything spectacular to look at.
> 
> aplogies for the crap iphone photo, but i dont have a scanner at my desk at work, but i do have a pile of skyline books
> 
> so some pics of the Calsonic for comparison, looks pretty legit even though its seen better days!


Do you think you can send a scanned copy of those pages? 😀 Really trying to gather some photos of the interior to build a model and yours are the only ones I can find that show the back half. You might not be active anymore but it's worth a shot!


----------



## R4race (Dec 9, 2020)

shAen1234 said:


> Do you think you can send a scanned copy of those pages? 😀 Really trying to gather some photos of the interior to build a model and yours are the only ones I can find that show the back half. You might not be active anymore but it's worth a shot!


I believe HJA has the car now. HJA569


----------

